# Pork in Cairo?



## ArabRose

I noticed of recent, ACE, Max's and Dragon House are selling pork dishes. Is pork back in Cairo again? And if so, does anyone know where I can buy some?
Thanks.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I would try the German butchers down in Maadi... not sure where in Maadi he is but maybe someone else will know.
When I bought pork I shopped at a butchers down town but that has gone

Maiden


----------

